# large rhom dosen't eat much



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it never has since I have owned it either.maybe half piece of smelt a day, and thats it. does anyone elese with a large rhom have this problem?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Yup. Niether does my 14 incher or the 10 incher I had. I have also heard the same from other large rhom owners.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah my six incher doesn't eat much either. When I throw some feeders in, I find the head on the gravel the next day or a slashed and bitten (but not eaten) body floating at the top.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you could also try shrimp we give our rhom and altuvei half a peice of shrimp and they seem to eat most of it, he may eat more if you try the shrimp


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I have a 12 year old, 11 inch Natt that is the same way. He eats almost nothing for weeks at a time while the smaller, skinny ones gobble up all the food, but he still stays plump and healthy. I guess full grown piranha do not need much to sustain themselves!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Red Bellied Bad Ass said:


> I have a 12 year old, 11 inch Natt that is the same way. He eats almost nothing for weeks at a time while the smaller, skinny ones gobble up all the food, but he still stays plump and healthy. I guess full grown piranha do not need much to sustain themselves!


 maybe the fat ones are less active so they require less food?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Pretty normal for the larger ones.

What's your water temp?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

82


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Cool. Spot on.

I know you know your sh*t, but for the sake of others just getting into the hobby and didn't know, I just wanted to ask that for archives sake when they read it.

Thank you for not taking offense with me for asking Nitro. :smile:


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

see thats odd my 12" rhom is a pig eats and eats and eats he likes beef hearts and feeders..you ever tried beef hearts?


----------

